

Microsoft's new future vision 10 years ahead - suivix
http://www.winrumors.com/microsoft-unveils-amazing-new-vision-of-the-future-video/Rumors%29

======
danbonds
Amazing video. Stupid thing is that someone other than Microsoft will do all
of this.

